# Still swollen but here’s the before and after so far



## LooksPSL (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 12, 2019)

looks great. what was the exact procedure? 
your eyes looked really beta before


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 12, 2019)

holy shit

ded srs??


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 12, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> looks great. what was the exact procedure?
> your eyes looked really beta before



Thank you, they were my biggest flaw imo. 

Orbital rim implants 

Almond Eye Surgery (lower eyelid retraction and canthoplasty)


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Dec 12, 2019)

Greycels mogging OG fags
I LOVE IT!


----------



## forwardgrowth (Dec 12, 2019)

YOOOOO you mog chico now impressive


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 12, 2019)

how long until the swelling goes down? @LooksPSL


----------



## Marw (Dec 12, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> Orbital rim implants
> 
> Almond Eye Surgery (lower eyelid retraction and canthoplasty)


how much cash ?


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 12, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> how long until the swelling goes down? @LooksPSL



Taban says 80% or swelling is gone in 2 weeks. I’m 1 week in.


Marw said:


> how much cash ?



16.5k


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 12, 2019)

fuaaarkkk
amazing
finally some faggot here did that

with taban ??


LooksPSL said:


> Taban says 80% or swelling is gone in 2 weeks. I’m 1 week in.
> 
> 
> 16.5k


fuaarrrk what a jew


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Dec 12, 2019)

gud


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Dec 12, 2019)

Did you notice any notorious change in people's behavior around you? What are you going to do now that you've ascended your eye area?


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 12, 2019)

I can't see shit the link doesn't open up


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 12, 2019)

schizocel said:


> Did you notice any notorious change in people's behavior around you? What are you going to do now that you've ascended your eye area?



Nah. It’s only been a week and I’ve just been in a motel room recovering. Sunlight is still uncomfortable lol


----------



## Luke LLL (Dec 12, 2019)

Good work, were you squinting at all in the after?


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Dec 12, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> Nah. It’s only been a week and I’ve just been in a motel room recovering. Sunlight is still uncomfortable lol


Total ascension. Gymcel and softmaxx and you'll be good for life


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 12, 2019)

My fear is that it’ll look worse after the swelling is gone. Hope I’m just being paranoid.


nelson said:


> View attachment 191251
> View attachment 191253
> 
> Good work, were you squinting at all in the after?



Not at all. Srs.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 12, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> I can't see shit the link doesn't open up


f5 the page


----------



## cardiologist (Dec 12, 2019)

Congrats! GL when the swelling goes down no doubt.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 12, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> My fear is that it’ll look worse after the swelling is gone. Hope I’m just being paranoid.
> 
> 
> Not at all. Srs.


not gonna look worse, maybe much less what u expected, but worse is impossible
all almond eye surgery look better after


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 12, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> f5 the page


Yeah i can see it now


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 12, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> not gonna look worse, maybe much less what u expected, but worse is impossible
> all almond eye surgery look better after



I Meant look worse than now. As in, the swelling is making it look better than the final results will look.


----------



## cardiologist (Dec 12, 2019)

schizocel said:


> Did you notice any notorious change in people's behavior around you? What are you going to do now that you've ascended your eye area?


He'll need to wait until the swelling goes away.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 12, 2019)

i hope it looks good and you like it bro. good job on getting the surgery tho


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 12, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> I Meant look worse than now. As in, the swelling is making it look better than the final results will look.


well, idk

did taban told u how many years does it last ? is it forever ?


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 12, 2019)

Low inhib bro.the final result will be visible after a week ?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 12, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Low inhib bro.the final result will be visible after a week ?


he is 1 week after
i think i heard taban saying it takes like 6 weeks to see the final result


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 12, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> well, idk
> 
> did taban told u how many years does it last ? is it forever ?



It’s forever. He did say that my final results will look different than now. Hopefully for the better


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 12, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> It’s forever. He did say that my final results will look different than now. Hopefully for the better


probably u'll look this but without this swollen effect
u does look like swallow now
shit bro thats amazing
eye area semmed the most impossible shit, now u come with this shiiit
most fuark thread of the year


----------



## Looksmax305 (Dec 12, 2019)

HOLY FUCK I WANT TO BE LEAF, THIS IS THE MOST LEGIT ACCESSION IVE EVER SEEN


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Dec 12, 2019)

u look like a russian slayer


Looksmax305 said:


> HOLY FUCK I WANT TO BELIEVE THIS IS THE MOST LEGIT ACCESSION IVE EVER SEEN


FUAAAAAAAAAAARKKKKKKK


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 12, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> HOLY FUCK I WANT TO BE LEAF, THIS IS THE MOST LEGIT ACCESSION IVE EVER SEEN



Thank you dude. This all seriously means so much to me


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Dec 12, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


>



Nice ascension, please post pics when swelling is gone.


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Dec 12, 2019)

Wow bro looking great!


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 12, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> Taban says 80% or swelling is gone in 2 weeks. I’m 1 week in.
> 
> 
> 16.5k



Hell expensive


----------



## Maxillacel (Dec 12, 2019)

You ll look way better after week 2 fuaaark I need this surgery


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 12, 2019)

Maxillacel said:


> You ll look way better after week 2 fuaaark I need this surgery



Fingers crossed to become psl 5-5.5, that’s all I want


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 12, 2019)

From black ops cel to chico.

Fix ur lips now and i detect slayer potential


Fuk said:


> From black ops cel to chico.
> 
> Fix ur lips now and i detect slayer potential



also zygos


----------



## Zygomatic (Dec 12, 2019)

Looking great so far

I heard he will be more tame or extreme with the surgery depending on what you request. Did you ask him to go all out and make it as tight and positive as possible? Did you also show him pics?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 12, 2019)

literally this gave u a 1.5psl increase i am in awe


----------



## Repzta (Dec 12, 2019)

Marw said:


> how much cash ?





LooksPSL said:


> Taban says 80% or swelling is gone in 2 weeks. I’m 1 week in.
> 
> 
> 16.5k


16,5k damn expensive, how much it would cost without the Orbital rim implants and why did you need Orbital rim implants ? And Can he do upper eyelids exposure filler ?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 12, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> Fingers crossed to become psl 5-5.5, that’s all I want


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


>


5 is possible


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 12, 2019)

Fuk said:


> 5 is possible


4 is possible


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> 4 is possible


What would you say he is now? I don't find him to be that bad tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 12, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> What would you say he is now? I don't find him to be that bad tbh


id rather not rate him "swollen"

pre swollen hes below average psl 3ish


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 12, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> What would you say he is now? I don't find him to be that bad tbh


4.5


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 12, 2019)

Best wishes for your recovery. Just curious, did you tell him that you wanted the upper and lower eyelid openings to be really narrow? Or do you feel like he made them too narrow?


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> id rather not rate him "swollen"
> 
> pre swollen hes below average psl 3ish


Yeah I meant pre swollen
fair enough I guess


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> id rather not rate him "swollen"
> 
> pre swollen hes below average psl 3ish


Pre: 3psl
Right now swollenmaxxed: 4.5psl

he’ll either drop or improve.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Dec 12, 2019)

Worst case scenario he raised 1 psl, that’s worth way more than the 15 k he paid


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 12, 2019)

Fuk said:


> Pre: 3psl
> Right now swollenmaxxed: 4.5psl
> 
> he’ll either drop or improve.


he looks like an area 51 experiment gone wrong

they tried to masculinise high e tranny face but on accident ended up making him asian


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> he looks like an area 51 experiment gone wrong
> 
> they tried to masculinise high e tranny face but on accident ended up making him asian


jesus christ what did he do to deserve this roast


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> he looks like an area 51 experiment gone wrong
> 
> they tried to masculinise high e tranny face but on accident ended up making him asian


incel rage


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 13, 2019)

PapiMew said:


> Seriously, dude's projecting so hard it's hilarious


I like cocaincowboy but he should mellow out with some kush


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 13, 2019)

Fuk said:


> incel rage


hows it rage wtf 😂 it was supposed to be a funny comment


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 13, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> hows it rage wtf 😂 it was supposed to be a funny comment


ride got a bit too bumpy for the boys at home it seems


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 13, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> ride got a bit too bumpy for the boys at home it seems


i seem to hit some nerve points 😳


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 13, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i seem to hit some nerve points 😳


that you do
now go tell me if I should shave my scruffy jihad beard or not


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Dec 13, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> I Meant look worse than now. As in, the swelling is making it look better than the final results will look.


I think once the swelling goes down it will look better and more natural. Looks a bit overdone right now


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 13, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> that you do
> now go tell me if I should shave my scruffy jihad beard or not


yeah def. also new haircut


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Dec 13, 2019)

You should change your name to currymaxxed


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 15, 2019)

Congrats bro you look 10x better, solid 6.5 imo. 

What surgeon did you go to/ whats the total cost?


----------



## randomasf (Dec 16, 2019)

looks very weird tbh or just me


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 16, 2019)

randomasf said:


> looks very weird tbh or just me



Not just you, still swollen in that pic. People IRL point it out too


----------



## SurgerySoon (Dec 16, 2019)

Any new photos? Has the swelling gone done anymore yet?


----------



## Pu33 (Dec 17, 2019)

You look more ethnik now. Cant decide if this was actually a good thing to do..


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 17, 2019)

Pu33 said:


> You look more ethnik now. Cant decide if this was actually a good thing to do..



That’s the swelling


----------



## Pu33 (Dec 17, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> That’s the swelling


Post a pic when it goes down a bit because in the op picture it looks like you want to sell me sesame seeds and rugs


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 17, 2019)

Pu33 said:


> Post a pic when it goes down a bit because in the op picture it looks like you want to sell me sesame seeds and rugs



What would you rate me PSL in the swollen pic? Just curious for fun


----------



## eetfuk (Dec 17, 2019)

You’re an example of somebody who could keep spending money on surgeries but will always remain average at best. You just don’t have the phenotype to be an attractive man.

Fair play on following through with it but that’s the reality.


----------



## Pu33 (Dec 17, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> What would you rate me PSL in the swollen pic? Just curious for fun


Like a 3.5 I guess. Like your eye area was pretty shit. Really curious to see the after when the swelling goes down.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 17, 2019)

eetfuk said:


> You’re an example of somebody who could keep spending money on surgeries but will always remain average at best. You just don’t have the phenotype to be an attractive man.
> 
> Fair play on following through with it but that’s the reality.



No.


----------



## eetfuk (Dec 17, 2019)

SirGey said:


> No.



Do you think he’s good-looking?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 17, 2019)

eetfuk said:


> Do you think he’s good-looking?



When he fix his eyebrows passive tilt and his mouth area+when the swealling of the almond surgery goes out he will be normie to high tier normie.(what is an ascension)


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 17, 2019)

SirGey said:


> When he fix his eyebrows passive tilt and his mouth area+when the swealling of the almond surgery goes out he will be normie to high tier normie.



How do I fix eyebrow tilt?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 17, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> How do I fix eyebrow tilt?



Just make the eyebrow become PCT, same as u did with your eyes.


----------



## eetfuk (Dec 17, 2019)

SirGey said:


> When he fix his eyebrows passive tilt and his mouth area+when the swealling of the almond surgery goes out he will be normie to high tier normie.(what is an ascension)



You’re not looking at the overall picture here. This guy looks like a puny ethnic who works an entry level IT job. It’s not all about face, you need at least average frame and height.


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 17, 2019)

eetfuk said:


> You’re not looking at the overall picture here. This guy looks like a puny ethnic who works an entry level IT job. It’s not all about face, you need at least average frame and height.



I’m 5’9, not THAT short. And I could bulk up.

Not trying to cope but do you think gaining weight would do the trick?


----------



## eetfuk (Dec 17, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> I’m 5’9, to THAT short. And I could bulk up.
> 
> Not trying to cope but do you think gaining weight would do the trick?



You can’t bulk up your frame without reincarnation. You need wide clavicles and thick wrists.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 17, 2019)

eetfuk said:


> You’re not looking at the overall picture here. This guy looks like a puny ethnic who works an entry level IT job. It’s not all about face, you need at least average frame and height.



First he fix the face, then the body, im agreeing with u, he will not be chad, but he will be humam lv.


LooksPSL said:


> I’m 5’9, not THAT short. And I could bulk up.
> 
> Not trying to cope but do you think gaining weight would do the trick?



I wish i was 5'9


----------



## eetfuk (Dec 17, 2019)

SirGey said:


> First he fix the face, then the body, im agreeing with u, he will not be chad, but he will be humam lv.
> 
> 
> I wish i was 5'9



What’s the point in spending all that money if your life will remain the same? Average men live an average life of escapism and workcelling. The average man will probably end up on antidepressants and suicide himself. If I was Sandwich, I’d of spent that money on escorts and called it a day.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 17, 2019)

eetfuk said:


> What’s the point in spending all that money if your life will remain the same? Average men live an average life of escapism and workcelling. The average man will probably end up on antidepressants and suicide himself. If I was Sandwich, I’d of spent that money on escorts and called it a day.



There are three kinds of lifes:

Subhuman
Human
Chad

If u dont know what is to be a subhuman, dont criticize him.


----------



## eetfuk (Dec 17, 2019)

SirGey said:


> There are three kinds of lifes:
> 
> Subhuman
> Human
> ...



No, but I do know what it’s like to remain human all your life. All that matters in life is being Chad.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 17, 2019)

eetfuk said:


> No, but I do know what it’s like to remain human all your life. All that matters in life is being Chad.



Good luck


----------



## eetfuk (Dec 17, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Good luck



With?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 17, 2019)

eetfuk said:


> With?



Life


----------



## eetfuk (Dec 17, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Life



You too.


----------



## Melo95 (Dec 17, 2019)

Taban needs to do a video where he just reads comments that mention him from looksmax and lookism if it was still up


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Dec 17, 2019)

Looking forward to see pic without the swelling. The 16k you paid was worth it anyway tbh your eyes looked worse than blackops2cel Before and now they're way more "masculine".


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Dec 17, 2019)

the results is actually one of the best I've seen, of course good eye area is not enough but given what you've started with this is a HUGE improvement eye area wise


cocainecowboy said:


> he looks like an area 51 experiment gone wrong
> 
> they tried to masculinise high e tranny face but on accident ended up making him asian


why are you shitting on him? The result is actually amazing, if a 4 psl white guy got something similar for his eye area he would easily be at least psl 5, the result is good his starting base was just low


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 17, 2019)

no hate but it looks fucking awful, because of the blackness that is connected to your eyelashes/eyes. cant believe all these aspies are going on about how crazy this ascension is. post when theres no swelling and then we can see how much you improved. i remember you from before btw.


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Dec 17, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> no hate but it looks fucking awful, because of the blackness that is connected to your eyelashes/eyes. cant believe all these aspies are going on about how crazy this ascension is. post when theres no swelling and then we can see how much you improved. i remember you from before btw.


Brutal. Still waiting on OP to post non swollen pics.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 17, 2019)

EthnicelAscension said:


> Brutal. Still waiting on OP to post non swollen pics.


its like ive snapped out of the bubble and im the only one and i can see how stuck everyone still is and how deluded they are. makes me glad i stopped taking psl seriously


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Dec 17, 2019)

PSL could honestly be very useful if things like pheno race height frame and harmony were consistently taken into account, only some users do this. 


TRUE_CEL said:


> its like ive snapped out of the bubble and im the only one and i can see how stuck everyone still is and how deluded they are. makes me glad i stopped taking psl seriously


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 17, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> no hate but it looks fucking awful, because of the blackness that is connected to your eyelashes/eyes. cant believe all these aspies are going on about how crazy this ascension is. post when theres no swelling and then we can see how much you improved. i remember you from before btw.



I agree, I know this isn’t a good look, just wanted to post for fun. Most of my swelling should be gone in a week and I should be completely good in 2 months




Why is this shit sticked lmao


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 17, 2019)

noped said:


> View attachment 195998
> I just want this EYE AREA FUARKKKK.
> 
> I really wanna see what you end up looking like in the next couple weeks. Keep us updated bro



I wish there was a way to change eyebrow tilt


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Dec 17, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> I wish there was a way to change eyebrow tilt


Do what my mother does, pluck eyebrows out of the area you don't want them, and then draw in areas where you still have some eyebrow hairs, but not much. You can't completely change the tilt, but you can make significant progress. Fortunately the outer halves of my eyebrows are thin, so I am free to draw them at a wider variety of angles.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 17, 2019)

EthnicelAscension said:


> PSL could honestly be very useful if things like pheno race height frame and harmony were consistently taken into account, only some users do this.


harmony is what matters most but sometimes users here fail to understand that harmony encompasses all people including nonwhites.


LooksPSL said:


> I agree, I know this isn’t a good look, just wanted to post for fun. Most of my swelling should be gone in a week and I should be completely good in 2 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


again no hate against you my guy. nothing looks good just right after surgery. anyway its stickied cuz you are one of the few users here to actually have surgery done lol


----------



## Leamsefmare (Dec 17, 2019)

Your hair and facial hair are terrible. Looks unmasculine af and definitely not pretty boy. The ascension is good though.


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 17, 2019)

Leamsefmare said:


> Your hair and facial hair are terrible. Looks unmasculine af and definitely not pretty boy. The ascension is good though.



What hairstyle do you recommend


----------



## Mew92 (Dec 17, 2019)

What a fucking ascension. Are/were you an incel?


----------



## Darkstrand (Dec 17, 2019)

Just get a whole mouth transplant and you should be good... 

Great Ascension tho


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 17, 2019)

Darkstrand said:


> Just get a whole mouth transplant and you should be good...
> 
> Great Ascension tho



Lmao I’m trying so hard to find things to make my mouth wider


----------



## Darkstrand (Dec 17, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> Lmao I’m trying so hard to find things to make my mouth wider


There's a surgery for that to I think


----------



## Leamsefmare (Dec 17, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> What hairstyle do you recommend


https://looksmax.org/threads/just-get-fade-and-tats-if-youre.61963/


----------



## NormieKilla (Dec 17, 2019)

Looks so weird and unnatural. Your eyes weren't top-tier but they weren't terrible neither and for 16.5 k you could have gotten 3 or 4 surgeries to fix other failos.

Waste of money
How old are you btw


----------



## ibetucnt (Dec 17, 2019)

its better but you look asian now


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 18, 2019)

I look better and worse at the same time at the moment


----------



## Lars (Dec 18, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> I look better and worse at the same time at the moment


Photo of your eyes now?


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 18, 2019)

NormieKilla said:


> Looks so weird and unnatural. Your eyes weren't top-tier but they weren't terrible neither and for 16.5 k you could have gotten 3 or 4 surgeries to fix other failos.
> 
> Waste of money
> How old are you btw


Put into words what I was thinking, he shouldve made his entire skull/face wider with implants so his eye area looked smaller naturally. He also couldve gone to South Korea or Turkey and spent 6k instead of 15k on some dumbass "celebrity" surgeon because the echochamber retards on this site think anybody but Eppley, Taban, or Yaremchuk are death.


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 18, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Hell expensive



yes bc dr taban has the monopol on that kind of surgery


5foot8Paki said:


> Put into words what I was thinking, he shouldve made his entire skull/face wider with implants so his eye area looked smaller naturally. He also couldve gone to South Korea or Turkey and spent 6k instead of 15k on some dumbass "celebrity" surgeon because the echochamber retards on this site think anybody but Eppley, Taban, or Yaremchuk are death.



what other surgeon is using infraorbital rim implants ?

dr. ramirez and thats it


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 18, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> Put into words what I was thinking, he shouldve made his entire skull/face wider with implants so his eye area looked smaller naturally. He also couldve gone to South Korea or Turkey and spent 6k instead of 15k on some dumbass "celebrity" surgeon because the echochamber retards on this site think anybody but Eppley, Taban, or Yaremchuk are death.



Eh. No matter what I’d do someone here would say I should have done something else. If I made my jaw wider with implants someone would say that my eyes were the real issue


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 18, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> Eh. No matter what I’d do someone here would say I should have done something else. If I made my jaw wider with implants someone would say that my eyes were the real issue



Bro, the eye surgery was a great choice. Solid 1.5 point not even bsing. But your facial features are too big compared to the width of your skull, so it makes you look boyish. GET ZYGO, LATERAL SKULL, AND JAW WIDTH IMPLANTS ASAP







Look at Leo Dicaprio, extremely small facial features compared to skull make him extremely handsome.

You need width bro seriously, but congrats on the successful procedure.


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 18, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> Bro, the eye surgery was a great choice. Solid 1.5 point not even bsing. But your facial features are too big compared to the width of your skull, so it makes you look boyish. GET ZYGO, LATERAL SKULL, AND JAW WIDTH IMPLANTS ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man, if I get another procedure it’ll be jaw implants


----------



## ProjectAscension (Dec 18, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> Thanks man, if I get another procedure it’ll be jaw implants



How's the recovery going @LooksPSL?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 18, 2019)

updated pic time? @LooksPSL


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 18, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> updated pic time? @LooksPSL



He PM’d me a pic like 40 hours ago. Still swollen.


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 18, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> updated pic time? @LooksPSL



It’s better but no point in posting yet. I was told 80% of swelling is gone in 14 days. I’m 12 days in. 

Taban doesn’t even post his after shots until 3 months


----------



## SeiGun (Dec 18, 2019)

you should take pic every day and make a time lapse, it would be interesting to see


----------



## tincelw (Dec 18, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


> It’s better but no point in posting yet. I was told 80% of swelling is gone in 14 days. I’m 12 days in.
> 
> Taban doesn’t even post his after shots until 3 months


tag me when u post an update bro


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 18, 2019)

Honestly the best thing that could be done is for you to make a gif of your face in motion.
@LooksPSL does it look any different from the pic you PM’d me?


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 19, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Honestly the best thing that could be done is for you to make a gif of your face in motion.
> @LooksPSL does it look any different from the pic you PM’d me?


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 19, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


>



Looks more natural now, you just look like someone with very squinty eyes.

I’d say a hairstyle with more volume/length on the sides would‘be looked better because now your eyes are very horizontally wide and take up a lot of space.

Your eyebrows also look better (less negatively tilted) in this gif but that could just be perception.

I’d say that what could make people think your result is weird is the fact that now you have a MUCH more prominent obocularis oculi. If you want to get an idea of what I mean just google obicularis oculi hypertrophy. Your obicularis oculi was virtually nonexistent pre surgery. If I were you I’d ask Taban about this, and if you don’t like it, what could be done about it (maybe filler right under it?)

If I had to guess, I’d say you’ve gone up in PSL at minimum 0.25 because of how bad your eye area was before. I don’t think anyone would disagree with saying it was bad before, and now its AT LEAST neutral. I’d even bet money that if you were posting on here for the first time with a “rate me” thread, and if you would have posted that video you just made, and not disclosed you’d gotten surgery, 90+% of the people on this forum would have said your eyes are a strong feature. It’s just the fact you posted swollen pics initially that got mocked by some that will get people here biased against you.


----------



## kramer (Dec 19, 2019)

you look like ice Poseidon


----------



## Zygomatic (Dec 19, 2019)

Did you show Taban pictures of what your ideal eye area is or tell him you wanted a dramatic result?

Also, did he extend the outer corner of your eyelid or just raise the lower lid?


----------



## livelaughlooksmax (Dec 19, 2019)

are you ugly kent from bbmisc and lookism?


----------



## ibetucnt (Dec 19, 2019)

LooksPSL said:


>




you're looking like a monk now 

how it's just swelling 

wht did u tell him for your surgery ? you showed pics ?


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 19, 2019)

ibetucnt said:


> you're looking like a monk now
> 
> how it's just swelling
> 
> wht did u tell him for your surgery ? you showed pics ?



My eyes can’t fully open at the moment. That will change soon.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 19, 2019)

A conexão com *imgur.com* foi recusada.
.

Holy shit son!

No longer you'll be seen as a puppy! 😨

Incredible result even with the swollen

Now fix your mandible/chin and you're basically 80% done with your hardmaxing


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 19, 2019)

Zygomatic said:


> Did you show Taban pictures of what your ideal eye area is or tell him you wanted a dramatic result?
> 
> Also, did he extend the outer corner of your eyelid or just raise the lower lid?


If you compare to the before, Taban almost certainly extended the outer corner. Maybe you can say he extended it a bit too much, but if what @LooksPSL is saying is true (that he still can’t fully open his eyes and this improve soon), then we still don’t have the full result. I still think it’s an improvement. His don’t look bad anymore, and like I said previously, had he not said he got surgery and just shown the video, most people would say his eyes are a positive.


----------



## Zygomatic (Dec 19, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> If you compare to the before, Taban almost certainly extended the outer corner. Maybe you can say he extended it a bit too much, but if what @LooksPSL is saying is true (that he still can’t fully open his eyes and this improve soon), then we still don’t have the full result. I still think it’s an improvement. His don’t look bad anymore, and like I said previously, had he not said he got surgery and just shown the video, most people would say his eyes are a positive.


I don’t think his results look bad at all. I was just asking out of curiosity on how he approached it with Taban. I’m sure after the swelling goes down it’ll look a lot better too. I’m mostly wondering if he showed him pictures of what he wanted to achieve or not


----------



## tehVigilante (Dec 20, 2019)

link dead


----------



## tehVigilante (Dec 20, 2019)

wheres the beforr and after? cant see it.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jan 22, 2020)

tabans me


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 16, 2020)

anyone still has the b/a pictures?


----------

